# Completed Wooden Tombstone



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is my newest tombstone. Made of foam, designed to look like it belongs in the old West.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks really good and I love the punny epitaph:jol:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. That looks awesome.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Total cool! Looks old West to me!


----------



## chefcat (Mar 12, 2013)

Outstanding!! You did an impressive job on that, it looks great


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

great wood grain


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Gorgeous work....looks amazing! I really thought it was wood...you did such a fantastic job on making it look authentic.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great paint job! Looks like it belongs on Boot Hill.


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for all of the kind words! The painting part was my biggest concern and I am very pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## Gopoastus (May 25, 2014)

That is just fantastic!!! How long did it take you?


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Gopoastus said:


> That is just fantastic!!! How long did it take you?


Thanks! The carving took about 3-4 hours and the painting took another couple of hours (not including drying time between coats).


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The epitaph is a riot, and the wood texture is wonderful.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

That looks amazing! I lived in the Phoenix area for 15 years and did many many trips to old forgotten ghost towns, many tourist trap towns like tombstone, and old mining camps down rough four-wheeling trails, you nailed the look of a weathered old headstone! Well done!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

That's foam? Wow, great job!


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the comments! Here are some of the in-process pictures:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Probably the best wood-simulation I've seen. So the bar's been set ...


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow!
Very very nice work!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great. Very authentic aged wood look...nicely done. Great paint too, really adds to the realism.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

You did an incredible job the this wooden grave marker! It is absolutely spot on. Wow


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I really like the look of this. Fantastic job and a great eye for detail.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Between this and those foam pumpkins you carved, man, you're the foam carving king.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Great looking tombstone.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I love the work you did on it!
Excellent work!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This is amazing!


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

coulda fooled me, looks just like weathered wood, great job


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the great compliments!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Love the finish!! Looks fantastic! Really like the aging!!


----------



## TerrorGate (Sep 4, 2014)

Amazing. I would expect a splinter if I ran my hand down the front. Just amazing.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great job! I could use this in my yard. Too bad I do not have the time to try this.


----------

